# Bottle porn



## Ace

Sunday morning bottle porn lol


----------



## Ace

It's upside down crap


----------



## cowseatmaize

Sideways maybe but I get the picture.


----------



## Ace

It's early lol


----------



## andy volkerts

Nice Schnapps......andy


----------



## Privyprowlerz

I can look at neat old bottles forever. not a problem.

Jim


----------



## Ace

Those are gorgeous! Me too Jim all day ☺


----------



## 2find4me Jr.

Nice Schnapps Ace! Those flasks are sweet Privy!


----------



## Harry Pristis

Is that a SCHNAPPS / AROMATICO bottle?  Nice find!  That's a size and variant that has eluded me, though I have one in that style in the half-liter size. 

This one is a favorite here:

​


----------



## Bass Assassin

Nice bottle!


----------



## Harry Pristis

Bass Assassin said:


> Nice bottle!



It *is* a nice bottle, Bass Assassin.  Here it is again, with Ace's image tweeked a bit:

​And here is my other example.  I remembered this one as a half-liter, but it is a tenth, half a fifth.

​Are you interested in trading away your bottle, Ace?


----------



## Privyprowlerz

let's keep it rolling ....  a  Pine Tree we dug and an Open Pontil Kohl & Beans mineral water from Easton, Pa


----------



## Harry Pristis

Privyprowlerz said:


> let's keep it rolling ....  a  Pine Tree we dug and an Open Pontil Kohl & Beans mineral water from Easton, Pa



Okay!  Nice finds, Privyprowlerz!

Here's a pair of my fav's:

​


----------



## Bass Assassin

I remember those from a post on a different sit a while back Harry. They are gorgeous bottles. I can understand why they are a couple of your favorites


----------



## coldwater diver

Here is some of mine


----------



## coldwater diver

The pict of the Liquid Cathartic is not mine however that is my hand.


----------



## Harry Pristis

coldwater diver said:


> The pict of the Liquid Cathartic is not mine however that is my hand.



Excellent glass, cwdiver!

Here's one:
​


----------



## Privyprowlerz

now we have it rolling. love those two S.C. dispensary bottles. same bottle 
but different mould and lip treatments. awesome...

the flag flask is just a gorgeous example of why I collect old glass. 

A granite glassworks flask is on my "list to buy"

these two are considered to be the earliest squat sodas in our area.
nice fat squats that came out of the same hole. the blue one is possibly unique, 
although who knows what's in private collections... big fat squats with beefy graphite pontils.
we found a few of these broken always in the bottom of the pits.

I ended up with the green one!

have a  great day all!


Jim


----------



## hemihampton

I like this one I dug. LEON.


----------



## Harry Pristis

Golly, you guys have all the good bottles!  Here's one I like:

​


----------



## Ace

Thanks everyone, That one is one of my favorites!


----------



## Ace

Ya I may part with her. Thanks for the picture tweak  Man I love bottle porn lol


----------



## coldwater diver

Im not sure if Im in the minority on never enough bottle porn, but here are some others that I have found that are easy on the eyes


----------



## Harry Pristis

coldwater diver said:


> Im not sure if Im in the minority on never enough bottle porn, but here are some others that I have found that are easy on the eye.



Those are top-drawer inks, cwdiver!

Found this one in a river:
​


----------



## Privyprowlerz

awesome inks fellas!  love the flared lips on those Farleys!

so far so good. let's keep it going.....


----------



## Privyprowlerz

*here's a Wells, Miller and  Provost pontil peppersauce I picked up at the Shupp's Grove show a few years back.

The soda is a    J. S.  /  S. Hill   we dug. J.S. stands for James Sweeney. He was involved with the Molly MgGuires up in Summit Hill in the mid to late 1800's. He was the owner of the hotel in Summit Hill they held their meetings at. 

Jim
*


----------



## Harry Pristis

What nice bottles!

Here's some I favor . . . three wine bottles and a bitters bottle.

​


----------



## Harry Pristis

Hopkins Chalybeate:
​


----------



## Bass Assassin

Keep posting guys! I'm making popcorn


----------



## Goodman

Late 1700's to early 1800's French or Belgium wine. Found in an antique store here in Shreveport. Contents, corked and wax sealed.


----------



## Harry Pristis

Nice bottle, Goodman!  Got close-ups of the lip and base?

Here's an early bottle from the Continent which still has lead foil obscuring the string rim:

​


----------



## RICKJJ59W

I fixed it for ya --nice bottle --I dug one years ago


----------



## Goodman

As requested!


----------



## Goodman

Base


----------



## anj2006

I'd like to find one of those!  Thats a nice one.


----------



## Harry Pristis

Thank you!  That IS a nice one!  An early burgundy bottle, I think.  Burgundy bottles and champagne bottles have a certain resemblance.  Here's an early champagne bottle:



​


----------



## Privyprowlerz

*A couple flasks I purchased from a fellow ABN'er in July of 2012.

even a bonus shot of our dog Buddy playing in the yard. the Coventry 
Glassworks sunburst is OP the Pittsburg double eagle is hinge mould.

Jim *


----------



## Harry Pristis

I love the color of that sunburst flask, Jim.

Here's one of my few historical flasks:
​


----------



## Nevadabottles

Wow everyone has really cool bottles.


----------



## hemihampton

The only Flask I ever dug. I odd light green or moss green Broken Pikes Peak with Hunter on the back.


----------



## Privyprowlerz

*we very rarely dig even a broken flask in these parts. primarily medicines and sodas.

love the color of your Washington / Jackson Harry.  

working thru my post Christmas gluttony. the desert table 
really got me this time around.....

Jim 
*


----------



## Harry Pristis

hemihampton said:


> The only Flask I ever dug. I odd light green or moss green Broken Pikes Peak with Hunter on the back.



I, too, would have tried to put it back together *sigh*

I am fond of this SWAIM'S bottle:

 ​


----------



## Privyprowlerz

_A Swaim's of that variety is on current wish list Harry. I bid on one in a recent auction 
but, as usual, I was outbid in the last few minutes. 

the really old aqua Open Pontil examples are awesome, but out of my price range.

Jim_


----------



## Harry Pristis

Privyprowlerz said:


> _A Swaim's of that variety is on current wish list Harry. I bid on one in a recent auction
> but, as usual, I was outbid in the last few minutes.
> 
> the really old aqua Open Pontil examples are awesome, but out of my price range.
> 
> Jim_



Well, good luck in your efforts, Jim!  I've never seen a Swaim's bottle that wasn't awesome, even the late versions.
 ​


----------



## Lordbud

*slightly different style of flask*

I prefer my flasks to be local and embossed. Dandies, pumpkinseeds, coffins. Here is an unlisted variant with different address numbers slugged in. Picked this one up from Dennis in Pacifica quite a few years ago when this type of Western flask was affordable.


----------



## nhpharm

Very cool stuff!  Here is a purty pharmacy bottle.


----------



## Privyprowlerz

*I don't have many flasks embossed with town names, but 
here's a nice yellow quart **from my hometown of Catasauqua, Pa. 

Jim 
*


----------



## Bass Assassin

Love the color in that one Jim


----------



## Bass Assassin

Speaking of flasks. Success to the Railroad.


----------



## hemihampton

Large Cobalt Blue Detroit Med/Pharm bottle. LEON.


----------



## Privyprowlerz

*love those Railroad flasks. that looks like a nice mold impression on that example. 
I had one in my hands to buy last year, but wasn't quite nice enough. 

Hey Leon, one of the first bottles I ever bought at a show was a gorgeous blue Elysian Chemical Co.
 from Detroit. should have hung on to that one...

Jim *


----------



## hemihampton

I got 2 different sizes of those & about 2 more extras/traders. LEON.


----------



## antlerman23

Here's a beauty that I finally got around to getting good pictures of. Its a nice early 1870s western blown spice bottle that is a as crude as any bottle I have owned. Lets see some more super crude stuff!  The best part about this bottle? Its on ebay right now! This poor college kid needs some money!


----------



## Goodman

A nice crude Dr. Hoof lands German bitters. This is one of my favorite finds !


----------



## Ace

Woohooo Bottle Porn,  I'm back ladies lol busy Xmas!  Check out this beauty


----------



## Harry Pristis

Great bottles all!
Here's one I like, though it's an orphan in my collection:

 ​


----------



## Lordbud

antlerman23 said:


> Here's a beauty that I finally got around to getting good pictures of. Its a nice early 1870s western blown spice bottle that is a as crude as any bottle I have owned. Lets see some more super crude stuff! View attachment 168323View attachment 168324 The best part about this bottle? Its on ebay right now! This poor college kid needs some money!



I noticed this bottle on ebay. How did you come across this example in Minnesota? Does look Western blown except for the lip which doesn't resemble any spice bottles in my collection.


----------



## Privyprowlerz

* This beauty if from a town upriver about 8 -10 miles from our house. 

I saw this in an auction last year. a" Best Possible Example " , it went for over $1,000.00.

that's a tad bit out of my bottle budget... 

how sweet it is !!!

Jim 

*


----------



## Harry Pristis

What a nice cobalt Sassafras Eye Lotion bottle, Jim!

Here's a cobalt medicine, probably size is its strongest appeal.  Riker Hegeman was a New York establishment, I understand.  Bitters bottle for scale:
​


----------



## antlerman23

It was dug out west in the 70s, I bought it from the guy who dug it via Facebook. That's what he told me and I figured he would know better than I. The top is very funky though, I will admit.


----------



## Harry Pristis

One of my favorite whiskey bottles, Chapin & Gore, Chicago.  I am still looking for one of the glass stoppers to fit my inside-thread bottle.


 ​


----------



## Privyprowlerz

*That whiskey is awesome Harry. I'd say it's got a secondary use as a good weapon in a bar fight

Hope you can find the top. This one I got is more common. 

This pontil is truly " bottle porn " .  winter finally here in N.E. Pennsy. 
won't be long till ground frozen...

Jim *


----------



## Lordbud

OK thought I'd add another Western bottle to this thread. Any other Western collectors out there? I know there are, don't be shy about posting your Western finds. Yeah I know Western collectors are so secretive they barely post anything on the Western bottle blogs unless it's from "anonymous"...geez, guys need to lighten up out here in Cally. Anyhow here is another contribution to this thread. I have three examples of this bottle. Common 1870s San Francisco med.


----------



## Privyprowlerz

*Hey LordBud, 

nice medicine. thanks for sharing with us. 

what's your theory on why the " west coasters " are so hesitant to participate online?  * 

Jim


----------



## Harry Pristis

​This is an 1850s, half-gallon food jar.  Pontil scarred with a slightly rolled lip.  Folk art decoration.


----------



## Bass Assassin

"Folk art decoration."

Harry, elaborate please. Was this painted on by the consumer at some point after purchase?


----------



## Harry Pristis

Bass Assassin said:


> "Folk art decoration."
> 
> Harry, elaborate please. Was this painted on by the consumer at some point after purchase?



That's the thinking.  I have a pair of these jars, painted in the same style.  The paint is fragile, not fired enamel.  I am no expert on folk art of the 1850s, but those who have commented on this jar believe the art matches the jars in age.

 ​


----------



## Bass Assassin

Great! That makes them even better. Thanks for the follow-up


----------



## Harry Pristis

Here's a 'Dutch bell' from circa 1740.


​


----------



## Privyprowlerz

*awesome glass Harry ! I  don't have any of the old European glass in my collection. 

super form on the bottle and the string lip is beautiful in its crudeness!

Jim*


----------



## Privyprowlerz

*Harry, what do you make of the pontil on the painted jar?

odd looking and not one I've seen.*


some photos from the February 2014 new jersey bottle show*

Jim *


----------



## Harry Pristis

It's a phenomenon of lighting.  The glass scar has so many glass crumbs, so many reflections, that it appears white in the image.  The jar is good.

​


----------



## coldwater diver

Nice glass Privyprowler, I like the back lighting.


----------



## coldwater diver

Here is a very rare dome ink from Granite Glass Works. I hunt and collect Stoddard Glass and this was quite the find. It has some nice base wear and whittle.
The bottle top was found at the glass works, with the coolest glass thread that goes around down the neck, can you imagine what a cool bottle that would look like. Still porn worthy.


----------



## Privyprowlerz

*Love the glass that came out of Granite Glass Works. If I recall, Granite was only 
in business for a few years till it burned down...  that is one beautiful ink. 
that shard is really cool. and no, I can't imagine what that bottle looked like...but I would sure like to find out !!

Thanks for the close up of the pontil Harry. an awesome piece. 

When I get to the bottle shows I try to get photos of the displays. 

 gives me ideas on what I want to target when I get the opportunity to buy.

Jim *


----------



## Harry Pristis

Cool dome ink bottle, coldwater diver!

Do you have Stoddard demijohns in your collection?  I think of this one as being made in Stoddard, but I can't be absolutely sure:
  ​


----------



## anj2006

That is a sweet ink my friend. ( it would look good on my shelf  )... lol


----------



## coldwater diver

Hi Privy the Glass works burnt down in 1846 the first year in business. They rebuilt the very next year. I have been diving the site for years and have found some great items there. Most items are discards I assume from quality control. I have found many cool shards and rarities. This particular ink Ive only seen three so far and I found two. It being unmarked can make identifying origin difficult, however finding it and shards at the site makes it probable it was blown at Granite Glass. This one was actually blown and used a bit due to the base wear (probably writing invoices to Pike and Osgoods, Chapmans, Levitts, Dr Swetts, G.W.Stone etc....) . Harry I don't have any demi johns, and the bases I have found there all seem to have a sand pontil base.

Below is a one of a kind Granite Glass end of day piece, not sure if its called a globular. It is an amazing bottle found on site years ago.


----------



## anj2006

You make me want to start taking diving lessons coldwater! I live extremely close to the Susquehanna,  which was litterd with indian tribes all the way up to the early 1800's. Curiosity has had the best of me for years of what might be under that water!!


----------



## anj2006

That is a beautiful bottle!


----------



## Harry Pristis

coldwater diver said:


> Hi Privy the Glass works burnt down in 1846 the first year in business. They rebuilt the very next year. . . .
> 
> Harry I don't have any demi johns, and the bases I have found there all seem to have a sand pontil base.
> . . . QUOTE]
> 
> That's interesting, coldwater diver!  I wonder if gaffers didn't have their individual preferences for empontilling bottles or whether the methods were imposed by the factory.  Skilled glass-blowers were in high demand, and I suspect they were in a position to use whatever methods they preferred.  The Granite Glassworks had an eight-pot furnace, so there could have been eight or more gaffers operating on any given day.
> 
> Then there were the other glassworks at Stoddard, the New Granite Glass Works, and the South Stoddard Glass Works, which produced the same wares as the Granite Glass Works with an unknown number of gaffers.
> 
> The metal each glassworks produced was loaded with micro air bubbles, according to McKearin & Wilson.  Do your finds have the characteristic micro-bubbles?
> 
> Here's another demijohn which I think may have been produced in Stoddard at one of the glassworks.  In these images, the myriad micro-bubbles in the glass only show up as tiny white flecks best seen in the image of the base:
> 
> ​


----------



## coldwater diver

Hi Harry, That base in your last post looks like the majority of the bases I have found at the site. The tops all seem to have the same look to me. I have found some mammoth tops at the site, much bigger than the one you have in the middle photo.


----------



## coldwater diver

anj2006 said:


> You make me want to start taking diving lessons coldwater! I live extremely close to the Susquehanna,  which was litterd with indian tribes all the way up to the early 1800's. Curiosity has had the best of me for years of what might be under that water!!



Anj2006 the water is warm what have you got to lose, you just might find something.


----------



## cannibalfromhannibal

In response to Lordbud, here are a few of my western finds I have kept through the years as each has a special place in my collection and stories. They each came from different digs. First pics of a couple whiskey 5ths and a medicine I have come to understand is from Sacramento. The med is embossed "Moore's/ Revealed/ Remedy" with a fancy monogram inside a shield. I dug two from the same hole and never thought too much of it until I noticed somewhere they were considered hard to find? The clear whiskey is a "Henry Campe & Co./ Wholesale/ Liquor Dealers/ San Francisco, Cal." Next is a "P. Claudius & Co./ San Francisco, Cal." that I found in Crescent City in 1968 while visiting a high school buddy who dug with me before moving to Crescent City. We got permission to hunt underneath a house that had a gigantic wood box loaded with jars & bottles and this was one of them. I don't recall what my friend ended up with except a super green Mason jar. Other pics are of 2 flasks, one is of the only undamaged embossed pumpkinseeds I have ever dug. I remember showing the property owner how to dig the dumpsite when I scraped up the flask and very cooly telling him, as I turned it over, "These things are never embossed it seems," when suddenly the embossing showed itself! My coolness quickly evaporated as excitement took over. Embossed Crystal Palace/ I. Deutch/ 5 Kearny St./ S.F. Cal." The other flask I dug in a creek side dumpsite in Santa Cruz. I was unimpressed at first since it has threads but still tooled. Later I discovered from a flask collector in Monterey that he had never seen this one before and was unlisted at that time (2004) He also found a listing in the city directory for the two operating the bar in 1909 (if my memory is still functioning) but by 1911 they were listed in the next directory as being no longer in the bar business. Curious if anyone has seen or heard of another from the firm, embossed in a slug plate, "Guldi & Geppert/ The Angelus/ Bar/ 215-217 Kearny St./ S.F." I know they aren't historical flasks or such, but for western finds, they were some of my better ones. Jack


----------



## Harry Pristis

coldwater diver said:


> Hi Harry, That base in your last post looks like the majority of the bases I have found at the site. The tops all seem to have the same look to me. I have found some mammoth tops at the site, much bigger than the one you have in the middle photo.




Demijohns and carboys certainly come with larger lips.  Unhappily, the larger the bottle, the smaller its likelihood of survival.

But, back to my question:  Do your finds -- the dome ink and the little whimsy -- display the micro-bubbles that are reported to be characteristic of Stoddard glass?


----------



## andy volkerts

That Crystal Palace punkinseed is a nice one an I believe kinda rare also!! The Moores revealed remedy is not as prized as it once was, a lot more of them have turned up over the years, still a valuable med bottle......Andy


----------



## coldwater diver

Harry Pristis said:


> But, back to my question:  Do your finds -- the dome ink and the little whimsy -- display the micro-bubbles that are reported to be characteristic of Stoddard glass?



To answer your question yes, no, and somewhat. 
My business is located in an old mill that has many other businesses. One of these was a glass company that blew everything from fancy goblets, chrismas balls, rondells, etc.. I would take breaks just to watch them produce. Very little has changed in the process from the days of Granite Glass, w the exception of natural gas instead of wood. That being said the batch of glass if to hot would have more bubbles than batches that were perfect. The guys I would watch blow glass down the hall from me would gather a small bit of glass and drop it on the thick iron table to see if it was ready to blow, It is really cool to have found these same gathers at the Granite Glass site most have very few bubbles but I imagine as the level got down it got hotter and more bubbles as a result.
 This is from years ago but you can see the round gather and a rare find of a whole bottle that was tossed due to the fact it cant stand properly on its own.


----------



## deenodean

*Bottle pic turned*



Ace said:


> Sunday morning bottle porn lol


Bottle pic  reversed.


----------



## Harry Pristis

coldwater diver said:


> *To answer your question yes, no, and somewhat.*
> My business is located in an old mill that has many other businesses. One of these was a glass company that blew everything from fancy goblets, chrismas balls, rondells, etc.. I would take breaks just to watch them produce. Very little has changed in the process from the days of Granite Glass, w the exception of natural gas instead of wood. . . .



Hold on!  That's too little information and too much, at the same time.  Are the dome ink and the whimsical little bottle products of the Granite Glass Works of the 1850s, or are they modern products of your neighbor glass-blowers?


----------



## coldwater diver

Sorry for the confusion Harry. All from Granite Glass site, just explaining the methods haven't changed then to now. The pictures show a round gather in 1st, an assortment of finds including the gather, half pint eagle, and broke pieces in 2nd photo. The glass tends to be clear of bubbles in some more in others.


----------



## Harry Pristis

Good to know, coldwater diver.

It seems I understated the number of glass works in early Stoddard -- there were five!  I didn't mention the Joseph Foster works in South Stoddard . . . I couldn't find a name for those earliest works founded in 1842.

Anyway, I photographed another bottle I think was blown in Stoddard (or possibly Keene).  This one is olive-green rather than olive-amber, but both colors are reported in Stoddard glass. It's easier to see the micro-bubbles in the green glass for some reason.


  ​


----------



## Harry Pristis

Here's an early bottle, probably from about 1825.  I think it's from the Alloa Glass Works, Scotland.

  ​


----------



## Privyprowlerz

* I need to add a couple pieces of black glass to my collection. 

stuff is awesome !!

Jim 
*


----------



## Harry Pristis

*Widemouth jars*

For the jar collectors out there:


​


----------



## bottlecrazy

Looooooooove the green Farleys!


----------



## Harry Pristis

*More Old Jars*

Here's another pair for consideration:

​


----------



## andy volkerts

Harry. Love those greens, are they also pontiled, as they look like they may be??


----------



## Harry Pristis

*And Still More Old Jars*



andy volkerts said:


> Harry. Love those greens, are they also pontiled, as they look like they may be??



Thanks for the feedback, Andy!  Two of the four in the recently-posted images are pontil-scarred . . . I've notated the images to indicate which is and which isn't.  In the image below, the two black jars are pontil-scarred.
​


----------



## Road Dog

Here's a favorite of mine. Only example I'm aware of.


----------



## Harry Pristis

Another excellent bottle, Road Dog!  What is the size?


----------



## Road Dog

Thanks, it's about 5 3/8" tall.


----------



## Harry Pristis

*Something Completely Different*

And now for something completely different:



 
​Faywood Hot Springs has such an interesting history . . . for a while, it was a nudist colony.


----------



## andy volkerts

Hello Harry, Did you once reside in New Mexico or Arizona, I see your avatar is Kokopelli, and yes that is a cool bottle pretty big too....Andy


----------



## Harry Pristis

No, Andy, I've only passed through New Mexico and Arizona.  I did live in West Texas for a while in the military service.  It is a cool bottle.  I bought it as part of an accumulation years ago . . . I've been meaning to put it on eBay, but haven't gotten to it so far.


----------



## Harry Pristis

*Bitters bottle*

Here is one of my few bitters bottles.  Show us yours!

​


----------



## bottlecrazy

Late to the party, but love that liquid cathartic (post #15).  OK, love  all the bottles, but looooooove that cathartic.


----------



## bottlecrazy

And what a gorgeous flask (post #47).  Wow!


----------



## bottlecrazy

Wow, coldwater, that globular (or whatever it is) is spectacular (post #78)


----------



## hemihampton

Rare Bitters I dug. LEON.


----------



## Harry Pristis

NEWMAN'S GOLDEN FRUIT BITTERS.  Nice!  I'd not seen that one.
Here's my best bitters find:


ARABIAN BITTERS
SAVANNAH​


----------



## hemihampton

Diamond Bi
tters. LEON.


----------



## Harry Pristis

Diamond Stomach Bitters . . . another bitters that I'd not seen!
Here's a common one:


​


----------



## Harry Pristis

Here's a pair of small flasks.  Anyone here have a similar bottle?

​


----------



## Harry Pristis

*Mineral Water Bottle*

I don't have many mineral water bottles, but here is one:

​


----------



## Road Dog

Nice one Harry. Used to have that one, but sold it. Here are a few photography chemical bottles.


----------



## Harry Pristis

Photo chemical bottles . . . cool!  That's a category that has eluded me all these years.

I have more than my share of utility bottles and jars.

​


----------



## hemihampton

Cobalt Blue Detroit. LEON.


----------



## Harry Pristis

Thanks, Leon . . . who doesn't like cobalt blue glass!

​


----------



## Harry Pristis

*G. W. Merchant*

Here are a couple of G.W. Merchant bottles:

 ​


----------



## Harry Pristis

Here's one that has been on my shelf for a long time:

​


----------



## Harry Pristis

*Old London Dock*

Here's another from my shelf:



​


----------

